# Computer chip racing pigeon bands



## dchilders (Dec 24, 2012)

Where is the best (and most inexpensive) place to purchase computer chip racing pigeon bands that can be used with a Unikon clock? 

I recently purchased a Unikon Clock but now need to know more about the bands that are used with this clock.

Thanks,
David


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

I purchased mine from Diester Electronics in Virginia...same people that sell the Unikon timer.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

As far as I know, Deister is the only place to get them.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Kastle Loft said:


> As far as I know, Deister is the only place to get them.


Sonny Cangiarella is the only authorized dealer of Unikon clocking systems and unikon bands that im aware of in the USA.

Here is the link..... http://www.flysonny.com/UNIKON.htm


----------



## pandong (Sep 13, 2012)

here's a guy that sell all kinds of pigeon bands including chip bands, i just dont know if its works with unikon, he said its factory price

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000623594210


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

do they also wpork with the G2 clock?


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

pandong said:


> here's a guy that sell all kinds of pigeon bands including chip bands, i just dont know if its works with unikon, he said its factory price
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000623594210


Be very carefull using anything but authorized Unikon bands. These bands your talking about are clones of the real thing. Anyone who uses them in the USA, Well lets just say your clubs race secretary better double and triple check the data and maybe even watch there loft locations for actual bird arrival times.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

You spent the money and got a Unicon, you may as well get Unicon bands.
Dave


----------

